# Le plus beau concert que j'ai jamais vu.



## Tyler (16 Novembre 2003)

Vendredi soir, j'ai chialé 3 fois.
Après ça,tout parait fade.

D'abord sur Life on Mars,puis ensuite sur Changes,et enfin Five Years.

C'était le plus beau concert que j'ai jamais vu.
Cet homme est magique,c'est un dieu.
Pas d'artifice,rien, que lui et nous, en intime relation.
Merci,maintenant,je suis tranquille,je l'ai vu,je l'ai vu pour de bon,quelques mètres nous séparaient,mais il était là.
La performance jusqu'au bout des doigts.Un homme heureux,simple,et BEAU,MAGNIFIQUE.

David Bowie,JE T'AIME.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2003)

Moi, le meilleur concert que j'ai pu voir c'était R.E.M. en 1999 au *Montreux Jazz Festival*.

Ceux qui y étaient seront du même avis.


----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2003)

There's a staaarmaaan waiting in the sky
He'd like to come and meet us 
But he thinks he'd blow our minds
There's a staaarmaaan waiting in the sky
He's told us not to blow it
Cause he knows it's all worthwhile
He told me :
let the children lose
Let the childres use
Let all the children boogie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Novembre 2003)

Moi, ce soir c'est Justin Timberlake à Gand .....!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...mais qu'est-ce qui m'a pris ... encore pour faire djeune probablement !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : je vous raconterai .....si j'en sors vivant !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce soir c'est Justin Timberlake à Gand .....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dépêche-toi si tu veux être au premier rang...


----------



## tomtom (17 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce soir c'est Justin Timberlake à Gand .....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu n'as pas l'intention de prendre Kernic et Panel pour les lancer sur la scène


----------



## JPTK (17 Novembre 2003)

SIGUR ROS à l'auditorium de Lyon... superbe... magique, unique...


----------



## iMax (17 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Justin Timberlake



Beurk!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Beurk!



Tu rigoles, c'est de la balle... En plus il est trop mignon.


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce soir c'est Justin Timberlake à Gand .....!!!



tu a surtout oublier que britney n'était plus avec lui


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a surtout oublier que britney n'était plus avec lui



Ah, ouais, il est avec qui maintenant déjà?


----------



## ederntal (17 Novembre 2003)

Bénabar

Que tous ceux qui ont l'occasion de voir ce dernier y-fonce!
Il est deja geniallisime en Cd mais en Live c'est a la fois touchant et a mourir de rire!

Sinon bien sur les REM, Muse, Placebo, Mickey 3D... déchirent tout, pour parler djeunz, remarque c'est normal je suis un djeunz...

De toute facon on est rarement deçut par un concert!


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu rigoles, c'est de la balle... En plus il est trop mignon.


 ah bon ? t'as des pics ?


----------



## dude (18 Novembre 2003)

Patti Smith, j'étais allé la voir en concert je sais plus trop quand(avant le g8 à genes)... elle a la peche, impressionant!
People have the power!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Sinon bien sur les REM, Muse, Placebo, Mickey 3D... déchirent tout, pour parler djeunz, remarque c'est normal je suis un djeunz...
> 
> De toute facon on est rarement deçut par un concert!



Mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mickey 3D bof quand même. Autant les albums sont plutôt bons (le premier surtout, avant qu'ils soient connus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais le live n'a rien de live et n'est pas transcendant. D'accord c'était lors d'un festival, il faut bien le dire. Mais quand même. J'avais l'impression de réécouter le CD mais en moins bien. Un peu comme les Louise Attaque (aucune différence entre leur album et le "live". Aucune ! )
Mickey 3d aurait beaucoup à y gagner s'ils jouaient la partie "électronique" directement en live, plutot que de privilégier une bande son. Celà dit, ils ont surement de bonnes raisons.

Un vrai bon concert reste Eiffel. Magistral ! 

_Et puis Frank Black aussi pour faire plaisir à Lupus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bien qu'il ait passé la plupart du temps à jouer de dos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais ce n'est pas une "rock star" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Fulvio (18 Novembre 2003)

Cool, Finn ! En tout cas, Frank Black à Lyon il y a deux semaines, c'était fabuleux, au-delà de ce que j'espèrais : un groupe en forme incroyable et un public acquis, un set pratiquement sans temps mort et quelques morceaux des Pixies. Parmi les tous meilleurs concerts que j'ai jamais vu.

Sinon, il y a deux autres concerts qui m'ont marqué parmi ceux que j'ai apprécié. Le premier est Papas Fritas au Pez-Ner de Lyon en 1998 ou 1999. Ce groupe faisait une pop-indé typique mais bien roulée : pour les non-initiés, quelque chose qui tiendrait entre la pop 60's et le Radiohead des débuts. Ca s'annonçait mal, pourtant. Grosse surprise : ils firent la scène de NPA ce soir-là. Comment allaient-ils rejoindre Lyon, pour ce soir ? Mauvaise suprise : ils jouèrent comme des pieds... Mal engagé, vraiment. Mais j'allais pas renoncer à une dose de décibels comme ça, direction le Pez Ner (Villeurbanne, en ville, 300 places, ambiance do-it-yourself et underground). C'était à l'occasion d'un petit festival, et deux groupes ont assuré la première partie. Je ne me souviens plus du premier groupe, hormis qu'ils étaient savoyard et qu'ils ont fait une reprise de Dominique A (le Travail). Les seconds, à l'époque, j'aurais souhaité les oublier : c'était Eiffel, avant leur premier album, peut-être six mois avant. Ils ne m'ont pas convaincu ce soir-là, mais plus tard, j'aurais l'occasion de réviser mon jugement. Mais ce vendredi soir de Mai ou Juin 1998 ou 1999, à  près de minuit, j'ai pas envie de rire. J'ai fait le déplacement pour rien, on dirait : les deux premiers groupes ne m'ont pas convaincu, et ça m'étonnerait que les Papas Fritas, groupe dont je ne connais qu'un seul titre, qui a fait ce soir une prestation pitoyable à NPA et au moins 4h de transport en commun, puisse m'enthousiamer.
Tout faux.
S'est opéré une magie étrange. Un groupe un peu timide, mais sûr que sa pop puisse rendre heureux. Un public qui n'attendait que ça. Un enchantement, comme un coup de foudre entre le groupe et le public. C'était il y a trop longtemps. Je ne saurais plus vous dire ce qu'ils ont joué (de toutes façons, je connaissais à peine leur musique), combien de temps ça a durer, à quels moments j'ai vibré... Si ! Au moins un : C'était le rappel, et la jolie batteuse indienne a quitté les fûts pour venir chanter quelque chose qui devait être sensuel. Et puis leur regard, à la fin du concert : leurs yeux brillaient comme s'ils ne pouvaient croire qu'ils étaient capable de ça. Pourtant si.
Rock &amp; folk consacrera même un article à cette prestation
Curieusement, je n'ai jamais voulu acheté d'album des Papas Fritas après cela. Mais j'ai appris récemment qu'ils avaient splitté et qu'une compilation posthume sortait ces jours-ci. J'aurais souhaité pouvoir raviver le souvenir par une prestation live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je crois avoir dit au début que je vous parlerais de deux autres concerts, mais c'est tout pour ce soir. Je remets ça demain avec un gig de Badly Drawn Boy, si vous le voulez bien


----------



## KARL40 (18 Novembre 2003)

NOIR DESIR à l'Olympia (avec en prime BURNING HEADS en première partie) ! C'était à l'époque de la sortie de "Tostaky", une grande claque ! Une présence scénique et une rage incroyable ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Cool, Finn ! En tout cas, Frank Black à Lyon il y a deux semaines, c'était fabuleux, au-delà de ce que j'espèrais : un groupe en forme incroyable et un public acquis, un set pratiquement sans temps mort et quelques morceaux des Pixies. Parmi les tous meilleurs concerts que j'ai jamais vu.



Sans temps mort !!! Ca c'est clair !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 le Frank il il enchaine les titres rapido pepito, même pas le temps de dire un petit "bonsoir Massif Centrale". Le groupe était en forme c'est sur ! (les clermontois un peu moins . peu nombreux faut dire dans cette modeste salle de la petite Coopé).
Ce qui est sur c'est que Frank Black, le bibendum de la ville pendant quelques minutes, m'a rendu encore plus fan que je ne l'étais et a même réussi à en convertir d'autres (je parle de ma miss qui ne connaissais qu'un peu).

Essai transformé comme dit l' ASM


----------



## KARL40 (18 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Frank Black, le bibendum de la ville pendant quelques minutes



Tu devrais proposer l'idée à Michelin pour leur nouvelle campagne de pub


----------



## minime (18 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> ce vendredi soir de Mai ou Juin 1998 ou 1999.



J'y étais pas mais ce concert a eu lieu le 5 mai 2000, après la sortie du 3e album "Buildings And Grounds", avec en première partie Télécran et Eiffel. Et ils avaient raté leur train.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> NOIR DESIR à l'Olympia (avec en prime BURNING HEADS en première partie) ! C'était à l'époque de la sortie de "Tostaky", une grande claque ! Une présence scénique et une rage incroyable ...



Pareil! tres bon concert vu dans le cadre superbe des arènes d'Arles avec les Young Gods (!!!) en premiere partie! Le feu!

Si non (mais ca n'etonnera pas grand monde) tous les concerts d'Iggy (vu 4 fois depuis 1989)

Et bien sur l'un des tout derniers concerts des Pixies aux Eurockéenes en 1992 (je crois) suivit dans la foulée par la Mano!!! 
RRrrAAaahhHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (18 Novembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> J'y étais pas mais ce concert a eu lieu le 5 mai 2000, après la sortie du 3e album "Buildings And Grounds", avec en première partie Télécran et Eiffel. Et ils avaient raté leur train.



Merci pour le lien, MiniMe ! Le coup du train raté, je savais pas. En tout cas, c'est vrai que ce soir-là, le public lyonnais avait laissé sa légendaire distance au vestiaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trois rappels... Je ne m'en souvenais pas mais maintenant, ça me revient. Je me souviens que le public aurait volontiers remis ça, et qu'on a acclamé la batteuse lorsqu'elle est revenue sur scène une quatrième fois. Mais c'était pour démonter sa batterie et plier le matos... Dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, j'oubliais : le nom Papas Fritas à l'air ridicule, mais il faut comprendre "Pop has freed us".

Bon, je vous parlerais de Badly Drawn Boy au transbo en 2001 ce soir.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2003)

Je sors du concert d'Hawksley Workman.
Peut etre pas le plus beau que j'ai jamais vu mais qu'il est difficle de faire un classement!
Celui-ci etait excellent! Un truc a vous donner une mega patate meme par temps gris (c'est dire..)
L'alliance de l'energie et de l'intelligence, et en plus ca ne polue pas!
Du pur bonheur!


----------



## TYLER.D (26 Novembre 2003)

on ne se refuse rien....

voila que je jette un coup d'oeil à ce forum et que je croise des: "muse", placebo", frank black, noir dez.....
Exepter un justin qui n'a rien à faire là et un bowie avec qui ça ne colle pas..... Y a vraiment des bons goût musicaux ici.
Je voie qu'il reste encore de l'espoire. Certains survivent donc encore à l'invasion: music à chier. En distribution gratuite, à la radio "nrj, fun...." à la TV émission ou clip et dans la bouche des  faux rebelles d'aujourdhui.
Vous savez ces faux rebelles avec leur coiffure néopunk à la Jérémi de la star ac, qui n'ont jamais entendu une note des sex pistols. Si ce n'est sur le jeu tony hawk 3. Un jeu qui surf bien sur les vibes de la vie (mon cul). Avec des groupes comme good charlotte, sum41, enhancer ou evanescance. Le rock au commercial quoi.
Enfin ça c'est rien comparer au reste....
Mais j'ai pas le temps.

Bref, Merci d'aimer frank Black, roi du rock (independant selon moi) chef des pixies.... antologique.
Merci d'aimer Muse qui ont encore prouvés mardi dernier a BERCY qu'ils n'étaient pas pret de s'arrèter. Des larmes à la rage, Mr. Belamy est décidement un dieu.
Merci d'aimer tout le reste et pas les autres (je me comprend.)

pour ma part: je ne pourrais pas me passer des ces divers groupes:
MUSE - PIXIES - RADIOHEAD - DIONYSOS - OU un bon vieux NIRVANA

concerts récents: (les 2 génials.... mais vraiment)
Tryo le 17/11 dans ma ville (epernay 51)
muse le 18/11 a BRECY


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

TYLER.D a dit:
			
		

> Exepter un justin qui n'a rien à faire là








 ... 100% d'accord avec toi et c'est vraiment pas ma tasse de thé (va revoir mon thread sur "Woodstock" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - Par contre, je refuse de rester cloitré dans un ghetto musical...
Alors, j'écoute et je teste tous les courants musicaux actuels et je me fais mon avis après ... parfois on découvre de la grosse daube, et parfois de petites perles ... ça dépend ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le concert de Justin, c'était un prétexte pour faire la fete avec mes enfants ... et en définitive ce concert n'était pas désagréable... le gars était sympa, bougeait bien, l'ambiance était au top ... que demander de plus pour une petite soirée sans prétention...
Bien entendu, c'est plus valorisant de parler de Muse ou des Pixies que de dire : "j'ai été au concert de Justin !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme il est plus gratifiant d'écouter Jimi Hendrix que Mireille Mathieu...
Alors, pour me faire pardonner, sache quand meme que les concerts qui m'ont le plus marqué sont ceux précisément de Jimi Hendrix à ses débuts (alors qu'il était encore un parfait inconnu et qu'il se produisait dans des petites salles de province minables) et ceux de Janis Joplin qui réussissait véritablement à communier avec son public ... d'ailleurs, je crois que j'en ai été toujours un peu "amoureux" !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Novembre 2003)

tidju © ca ne nous rajeunit pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tidju © ca ne nous rajeunit pas














 ... c'est bien vrai ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dirais que la principale différence entre les concerts "d'avant" et les concerts de "maintenant", c'est que maintenant t'es parqué comme du bétail, fouillé à l'entrée, entouré d'une horde d'agents de sécurité et de flics et qu'en général le concert débute avec plus d'une heure de retard !!! En plus, si tu veux "échanger" avec le ou les artistes, leur parler, les toucher ... et bien tu peux te brosser !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avant ... c'était différent ... j'ai effectivement tapé sur l'épaule de Jimi comme j'ai tenu Janis dans mes bras... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et surtout n'y vois pas de nostalgie mal placée...


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Novembre 2003)

si tu viens avec son dernier disque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu dois pouvoir approcher Lorie pour un autographe ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> si tu viens avec son dernier disque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrrffffff !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrffffff !!!!


On rigole, on rigole ....mais...
J'étais le premier à rigoler de Lorie, d'Alizée, de la Star Ac que je ne pouvais pas blairer et de beaucoup d'autres trucs qui me gonflaient...
Jusqu'au jour où, rendant visite au fils d'un de mes voisins qui avait été hospitalisé, je suis passé dans le service des enfants de l'hopital de ma ville...
Pratiquement personne dans les chambres ... tous les gosses étaient réunis dans la salle commune devant la télé et ça discutait et rigolait sec !!! A l'écran : Star Ac !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et l'infirmière de me dire que la journée de ces jeunes enfants était émaillée de discussions au sujet des événements passés ou prévisibles de la Star Ac et que ça leur permettait d'oublier un tant soit peu leur hospitalisation...
Sur les murs des chambres, Eminem, Justin Timberlake, quelques rappeurs qui m'étaient totalement inconnus, et justement, Lorie et Alizée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, depuis ce jour, je me dis qu'il y a de la place pour tout le monde et que si quelques gosses sont heureux en regardant la Star Ac, ou en écoutant Alizée ou Lorie ... c'est tout bénéfice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, à l'avenir, je m'abstiendrai de tout jugement de valeur !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Novembre 2003)

Oh là Thebig, il ne s'agissait pas d'un jugement de valeur (quoique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Il faut certes de tout pour faire un monde - ma fille de 8 ans chante Lorie toute la journée... ce qui est fatiguant, crois-moi, pour son entourage ... mais n'en fait pas une "demeurée" pour autant. La starAc ou autres divertissements peuvent faire oublier (au sens premier de "divertir") les tracas ou infortunes... c'est le seul mérite qu'on peut leur reconnaitre... parmi plein de défauts.


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que la principale différence entre les concerts "d'avant" et les concerts de "maintenant", c'est que maintenant t'es parqué comme du bétail, fouillé à l'entrée, entouré d'une horde d'agents de sécurité et de flics et qu'en général le concert débute avec plus d'une heure de retard !!!



C'est sûr que l'ambiance est totalement différente à un concert des Rubettes ... Ou a un spectacle de Sylvain Mirouf


----------



## TYLER.D (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pour me faire pardonner, sache quand meme que les concerts qui m'ont le plus marqué sont ceux précisément de Jimi Hendrix à ses débuts (alors qu'il était encore un parfait inconnu et qu'il se produisait dans des petites salles de province minables)



RESPECT énorme RESPECT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi je faisait encore dans mes couches.....


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Novembre 2003)

TYLER.D a dit:
			
		

> RESPECT énorme RESPECT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on attend toujours TheBigSaliery, qui pourra nous conter les débuts publics du petit Wolfgang A. M.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

TYLER.D a dit:
			
		

> moi je faisait encore dans mes couches.....




Maintenant c'est thebig qui fait dans les siennes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon ok je connais le chemin..


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je sors du concert d'Hawksley Workman.
> Peut etre pas le plus beau que j'ai jamais vu mais qu'il est difficle de faire un classement!
> Celui-ci etait excellent! Un truc a vous donner une mega patate meme par temps gris (c'est dire..)
> L'alliance de l'energie et de l'intelligence, et en plus ca ne polue pas!
> Du pur bonheur!



Pour ma part, j'ai vu Jean-Louis Murat (presque ton voisin, j'imagine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) hier soir à Vienne. Le concert se faisait dans un hangar juste en face de mon bureau, du coup, j'ai profité des balances pendant l'après-midi -- au travers du double vitrage, dommage. Mais bon, le soir venu, ça été un enchantement. C'est la première fois que je le voyais, et il assure, le Jean-Louis, très électrique, plein de charisme et de talent.

Et là en ce moment, j'écoute un live de Radio 4 sur le Mouv', je vous laisse, je vais _danser vers le sous-terrain_


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai vu Jean-Louis Murat (presque ton voisin, j'imagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est pour ca qu'il etait pas a la  la coopé  hier soir, ca m'etonnais de pas le voir a ce concert, d'habitude je le vois tres souvent trainer aux memes concerts que moi.
Ce soir c'est lui qui est sur la scène de la coopé mais moi je suis au boulot. Dommage j'y serais bien allé meme si je suis pas fan absolu.


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Sur les murs des chambres, Eminem, Justin Timberlake, quelques rappeurs qui m'étaient totalement inconnus, et justement, Lorie et Alizée !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut pas en vouloir aux gosses d'apprécier ce genre de truc. Il n'ont pas de préjugé concernant la musique et j'envierais presque cette naïveté. Certains en profitent pour s'en foutre plein les fouilles, mais cette ignorance les rend ouvert à tout. J'ai un petit cousin de huit ans qui aime Alizée et la Star Ac', mais qui apprécie aussi The Kinks (you really got me) et The Rapture (House of Jealous Lovers -- et ça me surprend vraiment). Ma seule influence est d'écouter ma musique en sa présence comme je le ferais sans lui, et je garde mes jugements concernant la Star Ac' pour moi


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas en vouloir aux gosses d'apprécier ce genre de truc. Il n'ont pas de préjugé concernant la musique et j'envierais presque cette naïveté. Certains en profitent pour s'en foutre plein les fouilles, mais cette ignorance les rend ouvert à tout. J'ai un petit cousin de huit ans qui aime Alizée et la Star Ac', mais qui apprécie aussi The Kinks (you really got me) et The Rapture (House of Jealous Lovers -- et ça me surprend vraiment). Ma seule influence est d'écouter ma musique en sa présence comme je le ferais sans lui, et je garde mes jugements concernant la Star Ac' pour moi



Ben oui moi a 10 - 11 ans j'avais bien le 33T d'Olivia Newton-John, quelques 45 de Gloria Gaynor, Village People et meme celui du superbe duo Sim-Topalof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et apres j'ai fais ma puberté...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai vu Jean-Louis Murat (presque ton voisin, j'imagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, ce serait plus le voisin de prerima à l'origine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant c'est thebig qui fait dans les siennes!


Arrff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... euh !


----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui moi a 10 - 11 ans j'avais bien le 33T d'Olivia Newton-John, quelques 45 de Gloria Gaynor, Village People et meme celui du superbe duo Sim-Topalof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié Sidney et sa fameuse émission "HIP HOP" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais nous nous éloignons ....

Sinon le concert qui a faillit me rendre sourd : LES THUGS dans une petite salle de la région parisienne (la clef - St Germain en Laye). L'expression "mur de guitares" n'a jamais été aussi bien illustré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils s'étaient surpassés ce soir là ! Je les ai vu à d'autres reprises mais jamais ce "wall of sound" n'a été egalé


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui moi a 10 - 11 ans j'avais bien quelques 45 de Gloria Gaynor, Village People et meme celui du superbe duo Sim-Topalof



Un grand moment!


----------



## ficelle (29 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est bien vrai ça !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je viens donc de voir un concert d'avant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce soir, j'etais à  l'elysée montmartre avec mon pote  romu pour un concert de  michael franti and  spearhead !
un grand moment de funk/soul/hip-hop/ragga/zouk... que du bonheur. j'ai rarement vu un artiste d'une telle generosité envers son public, bien loin du cliché du chanteur americain qui fait son show et se barre sans dire au revoir...
bien sur, il n'a pas put s'empecher d'envoyer quelques piques severes contre la politique de bush et l'arrivée de shwarzy aux commandes de son etat natal, mais le refrain le plus entendu dans la soirée a certainement été "stay human !".
j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé le "if you have a camera, a camcorder, a reccorder, a laptop computer..........
... you can turn it on, it's not a problem with us !"
j'vous dis, que du bonheur !
pour la petite histoire, michael franti à commencé avec les 
beatnigs avant de s'illustrer avec  the disposable heroes of hipoprisy ...
à la fin du concert, il a passé une bonne demi heure au milieu du public, à tatcher, embrasser, signer, accolader...
ça me donne envie de partir faire un tour à san francisco, desir persistant depuis la lecture des chroniques du meme nom... 
stay human...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

le meilleur ?

oufti !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'hésite entre Sonic Youth à Paname il y a bien longtemps, My Bloody Valentine à Lille (merci pour les pourcentages d'audition perdus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), le dernier concert des Messageros Killers Boys (Fraction Provisoire) qui fut par ailleurs annulé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et tous les concerts de Jazz où l'on peut frémir sur les batteries de Joey Baron  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Masada, ou avec Portal et Chevillon, etc... ).

Alleï, on va dire que c'était le concert de DJ Spooky fin 2000 à Amiens avec son superbe jeu de contrebasse sur des samples de India de John Coltrane (The Cry Of Jazz) et son son ill-bient !


----------



## minime (29 Novembre 2003)

(MGZ) alèm a dit:
			
		

> My Bloody Valentine à Lille (merci pour les pourcentages d'audition perdus...



Tu as résisté à la demi-heure de bruit (30 minutes chrono !), sans rythme, juste un riff façon jumbo jet au décollage, avec post combustion, au milieu de You Made Me Realise ?


----------



## FANREM (29 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le meilleur concert que j'ai pu voir c'était R.E.M. en 1999 au *Montreux Jazz Festival*.


Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a des macmaniaques dotes d'un gout certain
Moi qui suis particulierement fan de ce groupe, le concert de Juin a Vienne etait absolument somptueux, et meme plus... peut etre le meilleur que j'aie jamais vu, mais je reconnais ne pas etre objectif
Je dois preciser que je suis absolument un fan des concerts, car a mes yeux il n'y a a que la que le talent s'exprime reelllement. Par exemple, j'en vois une vingtaine par an mlnimum depuis 20 ans. Rien que sur cette semaine j'ai vu Black Rebel Motorcylcle Club, Tom Mc Rae et Marilyn Manson, donc des choses radicalement differentes. 
En toute connaissance de cause, voici un panel de concerts qui m'ont laisse un grand souvenir - outre R.E.M
et croyez bien qu'il est diffcile de faire un tri
King Crimson, Pat Benatar, Joe Cocker, Tracy Chapman, Chicago, NOFX, Dandy Warhols, Jude, Linkin Park, Black rebel motorcycle club, Warlocks, Radiohead
Dernier point, et je l'esperer pas hors sujet il est plus facile pour moi de citer ceux qui ont ete nuls au possible : Status Quo je crois le plus mauvais que j'aie vu de ma  vie - une horreur


----------



## FANREM (29 Novembre 2003)

J'ai oublie Janes Addiction à l'Elysees Montmartre - Impardonnable


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tu as résisté à la demi-heure de bruit (30 minutes chrono !), sans rythme, juste un riff façon jumbo jet au décollage, avec post combustion, au milieu de You Made Me Realise ?



toi, t'es un copain, on va faire des trucs ensemble !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais parle plus fort, j'entends mal de l'oreille gauche depuis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(merci au raveonettes aussi au dernier festival des inrocks !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_ 

j'adore "you made me realize", j'ai une version concert en mp3 de l'époque si tu veux !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2003)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Dernier point, et je l'esperer pas hors sujet il est plus facile pour moi de citer ceux qui ont ete nuls au possible : Status Quo je crois le plus mauvais que j'aie vu de ma  vie - une horreur



Et ca t'etonne?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si non pour le reste: tres bons choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeudi je vais peut etre aller voir Grandady. Quelqu'un les a deja vu?


----------



## Fulvio (1 Décembre 2003)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a des macmaniaques dotes d'un gout certain
> Moi qui suis particulierement fan de ce groupe, le concert de Juin a Vienne etait absolument somptueux, et meme plus...



On s'est peut-être croisé, alors


----------



## Fulvio (1 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et ca t'etonne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'était il y a deux ans, et comme j'en ai un bon souvenir, je remets ça vendredi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et puis les Grandaddy, ils ont le (p)look ! Chemises à carrreaux, barbes en collier, casquettes john deer,  terrible)


----------



## Alex666 (2 Décembre 2003)

moi c'etait led zeppelin au madison square garden (NYC)






en video malheureusement


----------



## FANREM (2 Décembre 2003)

Ca compte pour du beurre ca
J'ai vu Page et Plant à Bercy, et je m'en faisais une montagne , et franchement j'ai ete super pas emballe par le concert? Vraiment une deception comme quoi ...
J'ai oublie dans les excellents Gainsbourg au casino de paris, et Turin Brakes à la Cigale. Eux ils ne sont pas connus, mais quelle musique, a ecouter absolument. Je me demande s'il ne faut pas creer un groupe de discussion sur les albums de grande qualité, ayant provoque une reelle passion, et qu'on aimerait faire dcouvrir


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande s'il ne faut pas creer un groupe de discussion sur les albums de grande qualité, ayant provoque une reelle passion, et qu'on aimerait faire dcouvrir



Pas la peine de le creer c'est  là


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juin 2004)

Ce soir, j'ai été à un trés bon concert:.... c'était M

trés grand musicien   , simple, bon contact , il a fait monter des gens sur scène pour danser avec lui et d'autres pour jouer un morceau.

Bref c'était un bon concert, il fait pas mal de festivals cet été, si vous pouvez le voir je vous le conseille surtout tous ceux qui veulent entendre du son rock des années 70/80


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

plus grand concert.... hummm pas facile ça...
cramps ? hum non alors rostropovitch non plus ... dead can dance ! oui DEAD CAN DANCE, liza avait chanté sans micro


----------



## mac_steph (13 Juin 2004)

3 grands moments:

1. *Dire Straits* en octobre 89 pour leur tournée "Calling Elvis". J'étais fan depuis 86 et jamais je n'aurais pensé aller les voir en "vrai"... C'était magique. A la suite du concert, je me suis payé une guitare qui m'a accompagné 12 ans, sur laquelle j'ai fais mes premiers accords de "Walk of life"...

2. *Eric Clapton*, en 91-92, je me souviens plus. Montreux Jazz Festival, place balcon à Frs 110.-. Un moment fabuleux où il nous a servi toute sa panoplie, des années Cream à maintenant.

3. *Toto*, 25 ans. Il y a eu un unique concert en Suisse, dans ma ville le 10 février 2004. Du tout grand Toto avec un Steve Luthaker qui prend son pied et me dégoute de toucher ma nouvelle guitare , une Schecter .

Un coup de coeur:
*Iona* , vus dans un festival privé. Une musique avec sonorités celtique, des musicos au top et une voix (Joanne Hogg) exceptionnelle. A écouter de toute urgence (MP pour les intéressés).

Mac Steph


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

Bein moi c'est le groupe Tri yann. Quelle énergie, quelle ambiance, et quel mélange de générations et de couches sociales ! 30 ans après ils tournent encore sans cesse et surfent sur la vague du celtique.


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

1) Slayer en ...99 ? Terrible! minimaliste, simple et reléguant tous les autres au rang de puceaux amateurs ( voir cet extrait qui est pas le mieux mais le seul trouvé...)
2) Jean-Michel Jarre au stade Vélodrome en 1995 ? Grandiose, autant pour les oreilles que pour les yeux, avec en plus la présence sur scène de Patrick Rondat à la guitare... imaginez des écrans de projection qui partaient de la pelouse et qui dépassaient en haut du stade...
3) Ben tiens, moi aussi Tri Yann au Guilvinec en 2000? (les dates et moi  ) c'était génial, transporté dans leur petit monde guilleret mais tjrs critique...

oh, et puis j'en ai vu tellement que j'oublie à force moi...


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> 1)
> oh, et puis j'en ai vu tellement que j'oublie à force moi...


Un copain,
Sauf que j'ai pas la maladie d'Alzheimer moi


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

oh, mais j'en ai noté pas mal (ceux vus "professionnellement") et pour ceux où je suis allé de moi même, il me faut chercher un peu ds les billets gardés, les photos, et un peu ... la mémoire: ce qui fait qu'il y en a bien 5 ou 6 qui doivent passer entre les mailles...  j'ai horreur d'oublier...
Mais bon, sur près d'une centaine en 8ans c'est une bonne marge


----------

